# [Reduced] Marriott Aruba Surf Club Studio Feb 28-Mar 7 [$600]



## jghall (Jan 20, 2014)

Marriott Surf Club Aruba Studio checking in Friday Feb 28 and checking out Friday March 7th. Guest certificate required. Contact me at horizonproperties66@yahoo.com


----------



## jghall (Jan 22, 2014)

*Aruba*

Bump to the top


----------



## jghall (Jan 24, 2014)

Bump to the top


----------



## jghall (Jan 27, 2014)

*Aruba*

Reduced to $600


----------



## jghall (Jan 29, 2014)

*Aruba*

bump to the top


----------



## Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Bummer .... the prior week and I'd jump at it.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 3, 2014)

Is your Aruba week still available?


----------

